# how to replace a blade adapter on B&S 6.5



## silverfinder37 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi everyone just wondering how to replace a blade adapter on my poulanpro lawn mower some how the plate and bolts got sheared off  
Thanks, silver


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

whats the model number type and code. i can look up a repair manual if i had this info


----------



## silverfinder37 (Apr 17, 2007)

PR65N22SHB 22 inch mower with6.5 B&S engine actual part number is 184590 blade adapter.
Thanks, Silver


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

is she stuck on there? WD40 my friend and tap around the blade adapter with a ballpeen hammer. if that don't get it a little heat might do the trick, a little mind you, don't get the crank so hot that it damages the seal. might want to check your flywheel key. may have sheared. :wave: also apply some neverseez when you install the new one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wd-40 is just a water displacer.. PB blaster would fare much better...

If that doesn't work, do heat it up and do watch out as you can burn the bottom crank seal... but take candle wax and melt it down there... then try knocking it off.


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

wd-40 works for me. u can keep your pb blaster :wave:


----------

